# Thoughts on Matterport



## BananaRepublic (Mar 23, 2021)

Ive been looking at this as a side gig. I expect its common place in the states but it's not in my country, I mean there are guys doing half ass equivalents. Id like to hear the thoughts of user about the pro and cons.

Regards 
BR


----------

